#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo Hallo, auch ich geselle mich dazu >

## SpeedyXY

Hallo Ihr lieben,  
ich bin über Michas link in seinem Thread bei Rheuma-Online hier gelandet und habe mich inzwischen auch schon hier etwas umgesehen. Was ich gesehen habe hat mir so gut gefallen, daß ich mich auch gleich hier registriert habe und mich nun auch kurz vorstellen möchte.  
Einige kennen mich bestimmt aus dem r-o-Forum, dernn ich habe schon viele bekannte Namen von dort hier gelesen. (z.B.Monsti  :Smiley:  huhu, ich grüße Dich!)  
Nun aber zu mir: 
Ich bin ein inzwischen 30-jähriges Mädel aus dem Landkreis von Hannover, bin seit 5 Jahren verheiratet und lebe hier mit meinem Mann und meinen drei Katzen zusammen. Ich habe Arzthelferin gelernt und auch bis zum Jahre 2000 in dem Beruf gearbeitet. Seit Oktober 2001 bin ich nun leider EU-Rentner. 
Im Jahre 2001 hat man bei mir nach einem Jahr der Suche und Arztrennerei eine undifferenzierte Spondarthritis sowie eine damals noch undifferenzierte Kollagenose festgestellt. Damals hatte ich noch längst nicht so heftige Beschwerden damit wie jetzt und konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß es mal so kommen würde wie es letztendlich gekommen ist. Die Diagnose wurde gestellt kurz vor meiner Hochzeit und ich wurde mit diversen Medikamenten wie Quensyl, Azulfidine, Cortison und Schmerzmitteln eingestellt. 
Damals hatte ich von der Erkrankung noch keinen blassen Schimmer und lebte natürlich in dem Glauben, daß nun durch die Medikamente alles wieder in Ordnung kommt. Geplant war, daß ich noch eine Reha mache und danach dann endlich wieder ins Arbeitsleben (war ja schon ein Jahr lang dauerhaft krank geschrieben) starte.  
Ich sollte leider eines besseren belehrt werden! So ab Oktober des gleichen Jahres ging es mir zunehmend schlechter, ich bekam Gelenkschmerzen wie ich sie so noch nie erlebt hatte und eine Müdigkeit, die alles was ich bisher kannte weit übertraf! Es fiel mir auch immer schwerer meine beiden Pferde, die ich damals noch hatte, zu versorgen. 
Anfang des neuen Jahres kam es dann noch zu Blutungen auf beiden Augen und es stellte sich heraus, daß ich eine Sehnerventzündung bds. habe.  
Ab da fing sich die Krankenhausmühle wieder an zu drehen und ich war von 2002 bis 2004 mehr im Krankenhaus (alleine schon 17 mal stationär auf der Rheumatologie der Medizinischen Hochschule in Hannover) 
Diverse Basistherapien wurden ausprobiert, mehrere Cortisonstöße über mehrere Tage ließen mich aufgehen wie ein Hefekloß, weitere Organbeteiligungen der Nieren, der Haut, der Blase etc. kamen dazu. 
Aufgrund der Sehnerventzündung mußte ich auch schon zwei mal eine Bolustherapie mit Endoxan (ein Chemotherapeutikum) durchmachen. Hätte ich das nicht gemacht, wäre ich heute wahrscheinlich blind!  
Vor einem Jahr ist es nun endlich gelungen, die bis dahin undifferenzierte Kollagenose endlich zu differenzieren und es stellte sich heraus, daß ich ein primäres Sjögren-Syndrom habe. 
Als Organbeteiligung zählen inzwischen die Augen (Sehnerv), das zentrale Nervensystem, die Blase, der Darm und das Blutgerinnungssystem.  
Als Basistherapie bekomme ich neben Cortison im Moment Arava und MTX (Metothrexat). Es ist mal wieder ein Versuch, denn ich habe sonst schon alle Medis (Quensyl, Azulfidine, Imurek, Cyclosporin, CellCept, MTX, Endoxan) durch, die bis auf das Endoxan leider alle nicht den gewünschten Erfolg hatten oder aber wegen starker unverträglichkeit abgesetzt werden mußten. Da sich hinter der Sehnerventzündung auch eine MS (Multiple Sklerose) verbergen kann, bleiben mir die sogannten biolicals (TNF-Blocker) leider verwehrt.  
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, bin eine Kämpfernatur, die sich nicht unterkriegen läßt (meist jedenfalls, klar habe auch ich mal einen Tag wo ich nicht mehr weiter weiß) und hoffe weiterhin, daß die Medikamente endlich so wirken wie sie sollen und das Ganze endlich ertragbar und lebenswert wird!!  
So, das solls erst einmal gewesen sein von mir. Ich werde versuchen, mich hier so gut es geht bei dem einen oder anderen Thema mit einzubringen und freue mich auch immer über Post von lieben Leuten in Form von pn´s oder Mail.  :Grin:

----------


## Domino

huhu Speedy  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
ist ja bald ganz Ro vertreten  :Grin:  
Domino

----------


## Ulrike

Willkommen an Bo(a)rd, Domino!  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut: 
Zum Glück macht eine SNE nicht zwangsläufig blind. Ich hatte auch schon zwei, und an den MS-Boards haben einige schon aufgehört, ihre SNE zu zählen.  :Sad: 
Hat man bei Dir nie abgeklärt (mittels Lumbalpunktion und MRT), ob eine MS vorliegt oder nicht?  :Peinlichkeit: 
Ich kenne niemanden, bei dem Endoxan gegen eine SNE eingesetzt wurde, aber Hauptsache, die Chemo hat Dir geholfen.  :Smiley: 
Bei Cortisonstößen aufzugehen wie ein Germteig (österr. für Hefeteig *zwinker*) ist ziemlich normal, da muß man durch. 
Der Sehnerv gehört übrigens zum ZNS (also muß nicht zwangsläufig auch noch eine Augenerkrankung vorliegen). Und Blasen- und Darmprobleme sind bei MS leider ziemlich häufig. Also sollte bald (!!) abgeklärt werden, ob eine MS vorliegt, damit Du Dich nicht unnötig mit Medis vollpumpen mußt.
Du hast ja schon eine ganze Apotheke intus :-( Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, in so kurzer Zeit so viele Medis auszuprobieren. Da muß ja der stärkste Körper schlappmachen. Könnte mir zum Beispiel gut vorstellen, daß die Störung der Blutgerinnung "hausgemacht" ist, also erst durch die Medis hervorgerufen wurde.
Also husch, husch zu einem Neuro mit MS-Schwerpunktpraxis mit Dir!  :f_14waiting_blue_1:  
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß an Michas Board!  :d_02baby_2:  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## SpeedyXY

:x_hello_3_cut: Ein Hallo an Dich zurück, Domino  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Na logo, wir R-O`ler sind doch überall wo es nett ist, gelle!?  :thinking2_cut:  
LG, 
Speedy  :Cheesy:

----------


## SpeedyXY

Hallo Ulrike,  
ich denke du meinst nicht Domino, sondern mich, oder?? 
Eine MS ist bei mir bereits mehrmals mittels Lumbalpunktion, MRT etc. ausgeschlossen worden! Das primäre Sjögren-Syndrom ist allerdings eindeutig nachgewiesen worden. Das Endoxan habe ich nicht nur wegen der Augen bekommen, sondern auch weil zu dem Zeitpunkt weitere schwere Organbeteiligungen vorlagen.  
Leider können die sogenannten Kollagenosen so ziemlich alles machen. Auch eine Vasculitis der Haut hatte ich schon des öfteren.  
Das ist leider häufig die "Medikamentenkarriere" vieler Rheumatiker. Es dauert häufig lange, bis das geeignete Medikament gefunden wird, da ja nun mal jedes Medikament bei jedem anders wirkt und nicht jeder Lupus, jedes Sjögren-Syndrom, rheumatoide Arthritis etc. gleich verläuft, sondern meist sehr individuell.  
Trotzdem lieben Dank für den Tip. Ich werde in regelmäßigen Abständen zum Neurologen geschickt zur Kontrolle, da ja auch beim Sjögren-Syndrom eine MS auftreten kann. Allerdings kann laut meinem Doc. (er ist Immunologe in der MHH und forscht und kennt sich auf dem Gebiet des Sjögren-Syndroms sehr gut aus) beim SS die Sehnerventzündung auch als Organbeteiligung auftreten ohne dass sich eine MS dahinter verbergen muß. 
LG, 
Speedy 
LG, 
Speedy

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Speedy  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen in unserer kleinen Runde  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Freut mich, das du zu uns gefunden hast  :g_party_eyes:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Ulrike

Soorrrryyyyyyy, natürlich wollte ich "Speedy" schreiben!  :d_02baby_2:  
Hast Du bitte einen Link für mich, der einen Zusammenhang zwischen SS und SNE beschreibt? Ich konnte beim raschen Googlen keine Verbindungen finden. Und das Feld der Auto-Immunerkrankungen interessiert mich sehr. 
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike  :nice_day_cut:

----------


## SpeedyXY

Hallo Ulrike,  
*g* macht doch nix, wußte doch, daß du mich meinst.  
einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen SLE und SS gibt es nicht, aber sie sind sich im Verlauf etc. sehr ähnlich. Bei Rheuma-Online kannst du z.b. über SLE nachlesen, die Erkrankung ist dort sehr gut beschrieben. Über das primäre Sjögren-Syndrom findet man nach wie vor leider sehr wenig informationen im Netz. Meist wird im Zusammenhang mit SS nur das Sicca-Syndrom, also die Trockenheit von Nase, Augen, Mund und anderer Drüsen genannt, was aber längst nicht alles ist. (wohl beim secundären SS, nicht aber beim primären SS)  
Ich finde es ziemlich traurig, daß man so gut wie keine Informationen über das primäre SS findet. Vielleicht kann Micha ja mal hier eine genauere Beschreibung der Erkrankung rein setzen? 
LG, 
Speedy

----------


## StarBuG

Hi Speedy, es wäre nett, wenn du versuchen würdest, Abkürzungen zu vermeiden. Hier gibt es auch Benutzer, die nicht medizinisch Gebildet sind, und deine Abkürzungen nicht verstehen. 
Das macht Beiträge einfach leicher zu lesen  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## SpeedyXY

sorry micha, hab ich eben nicht dran gedacht.  :smile_07:  Ich Dummie! *mirvordiestirnhau*  :Patsch:  Da hab ich echt geschlafen!  :Schnarch:  
Dabei habe ich doch bei meinem ersten Beitrag auch dran gedacht, keine Abkürzungen zu benutzen und möglichst in Klammern die deutsche Bedeutung dahinter geschrieben, wenn ich doch mal einen Fachbegriff benutzt habe. Oh man, werd ich doch langsam alt und vergesslich?  :ooops_cut:  
SS = Sjögren-Syndrom, SLE = Systemischer Lupus Erythematodes 
Lieben Dank für den Hinweis  :a_plain111:  
Lieber Gruß, 
Speedy

----------


## StarBuG

Keine Ursache   :Zwinker:  
Ist mir doch auch schon mehrfach passiert.
Man ist halt so in der Routine drin  :Grin:

----------


## Monsti

Huhu Speedy, 
auch vom ollen Monster ein fröhliches Willkommenshallo! Möööönsch, da sind ja richtig viele von ro hierher gekommen! Fühl' Dich wohl in diesem netten Kreis! Ich tu's auf jeden Fall!   :s_rose_for_u_cut:  zur Begrüßung und liebe Grüße!
Angie

----------


## Nick

Hi auch von mir herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß!  :howareyou_4_cut:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Speedy, 
auch von mir ein herzliches HALLO! Schön , daß Du unsere Runde erweiterst!  :shy_flower:

----------


## Obelix1962

Ein Grüßle und ein hallole  :a_01angel_1: 
au vom Neckartal aus Stuttgart Bad Cannstatt 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## anonymi

Auch von mir ein gruß ich komme mit meiner Fibro auch von RO  :Grin:  . 
Dir gehts ja echt hefitg wünsche dir gute besserung.

----------


## SpeedyXY

Lieben Dank nochmal Euch allen für die lieben Willkommensgrüße  :bravo_2_cut:  
Die vielen Smilys hier sind echt zum schießen! Probiere in jedem meiner Beiträge neue aus, ist schon wie ne sucht *gg*  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
Mich wundert nur eines; vorne auf der Übersichtsseite steht, daß ich eine Antwort von Anonymus habe, allerdings kann ich sie hier nicht finden! :Huh?: ?  :emot22_thinking:  
Lieber Micha sage mir, wie kann das sein??  
Es grüßt Euch, 
Speedy  :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Speedy,   :x_hello_3_cut:  auch ich komme ursprünglich von Rheuma-Online.   :s_rose_for_u_cut:   :lips_heart_1:   :v_smilie_rainbow: 
Herzlich Willkommen hier! 
Liebe Grüße
Locin32 
P.S.:Ich finde die Smileys auch toll!!!  :wee_hee2_cut:

----------


## anonymi

also fals ich gemeint bin 
ich heisse anonymi nicht anonymus aber vielleicht gibts den ja auch

----------


## SpeedyXY

Hallo anonymi,  
ja da hatte ich mich jetzt verschrieben, meinte auch anonymi (also dich) und nicht anonymus. trotzdem komisch, daß auf der übersichtsseite angezeigt wurde, daß du etwas geschrieben hast bei mir, hier aber nichts zu lesen war. ...hmmmm, versteh einer die technik....  :b_shake:  
LG, 
Speedy  :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Küken

Auch von mir noch schnell ein Willkommen hinterher    :nice_day_cut:  
Lg Küken

----------

